# Printer Needed *to print 10,000 24 page brochures*



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

I am looking for a printer who is capable of printing 10,000 brochures which are 24 pages full colour. If anyone here is a printer or can recommend a good one preferrably in the Mississauga/Brampton area that would be great!

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

<br>
xerox phaser 8400 - 24 pages per minute in both colour and black and white

it uses a innovative laser ink technology which has incredible colour performance. you have to see it for yourself to believe it.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,4149,1436279,00.asp


xerox is offering a rebate right now 'cause the newer version will be released soon.


good luck,

miguel


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

*Sorry, I should have explained myself better.*

Sorry, I should have explained myself better. I am looking for a print shop or someone who does professional printing to do this for me.

Thanks!


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Try these two - The Print Machine in Burlington 866-744-6828 or Adverteck Printing in Vaughn 877-504-7632. Both should be able to handle your project. Adverteck did a 32 page catalogue for me in the summer and the quality and turn around was reasonable.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

There is Color4You as well in Mississauga 888-826-5256


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

Great, thanks!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

could kinko's not handle this?

or are ehmaccers not supposed to recommend big chains over local mom and pop outfits?


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

autopilot said:


> could kinko's not handle this?
> 
> or are ehmaccers not supposed to recommend big chains over local mom and pop outfits?


Kinko's? Sure if you want your crap spelt with a "K" and pay twice as much too. This job requires 240,000 impressions plus bindery. This is not a job for a photocopier. Actually anything that requires more than 1000 copies can be done cheaper and faster on an offset press.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

a) i was asking. i've never needed to print something of that size.
b) i was making a joke based on the tense atmosphere around here lately over "buying local."

it's all good, bro  carry on...


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

autopilot said:


> a) i was asking. i've never needed to print something of that size.
> b) i was making a joke based on the tense atmosphere around here lately over "buying local."
> 
> it's all good, bro  carry on...



Sorry, my sense of humour must have been turned off ...


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I was looking at these phaser printers after seeing the link. They look great.

I'm considering doing a large print job for a project, 20 - 30,000 pieces double-sided, 11X17 and I wondered if one of these printers might do the trick. I was looking around the web, trying to find info on the cost per page and saw a huge range, from about 1.5 to 10 cents per page. I figure getting a local printing business to do the job would end up being in the neighbourhood of 3 or $4000, so possibly one of these could work and I would end up with the machine, which I could then use to make more money with (no, not literally  ). Another added benefit would be I could print the pieces as I need them, rather than having to do the whole job at once.

Does anyone with more experience know if this is actually practical or possible or am I just dreaming? Does anyone have some good stats on the cost per page?


----------



## RyanB (Jul 13, 2004)

I do a lot of printing, and I am pretty sure that if you are doing 20-30k of the same thing it would be WAY cheaper to have it offet printed by a commercial printer. 

with buying the printer and all the ink and the paper, can't imagine it would come close. However, now if you are looking for an excuse to get a big printer, then maybe this job would help justify it and get you started. If there are other factors like you might want to make changes to the artwork or may not need them all or something like that...

In my experience the 'manufacurers sugested cost per page" is a LOT lower that real world applications, they usually use 5% coverage per page which is like a page of text. most documents with pictures and colours and backgrounds are up to 50% coverage. 
my Xerox 8200 is probably around 20 - 25 cents per page (for 8.5 x 11)

and that's my 25cents worth-
ryan


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Xerox Phasers are horrible in cost per copy - Xerox lists 10¢ per page at 5% but like RyanB says real life is real different. My Tektronix costs me, at a minimum, 50-65¢ per. I bought the printer based on the manufacturer's specs and cost per copy and was totally shocked when my 20000 images drum was in need of replacement in less than 4000 images. It seems Xerox cheats on that and bases the images on coverage area rather than actual impressions - so, for example, a page with 50% coverage woudl count as 10 images (because it has 10X the coverage as 5%). Their toner is also really expensive and every consumable part has a copy counter (again based on coverage) making these one of the most expensive printers I have ever owned.

To print 20000 11x17 on a Phaser you would have the cost of the machine plus at least 3-4 toner changes, one drum unit, one fuser, cleaning roll, main charge unit - the supplies alone would put you back at least $4,500 + and don't forget the time involved too. At a maximum of 10 sheets a minute, one side would put you back 33.5 hours. Having a printer do this looks more and more viable .... 

At 20,000 impressions for an 11x17 2S, you would be looking at an average of 5-10¢ each based on finishing and paper options.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the great knowledgeable info, guys.  

Yikes! 50 cents a page! I guess the idea of doing it myself was not really feasable.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

simon, i'm not sure which tektronix printer you have but the latest phaser (8400) from xerox does not use toner, it uses a wax-based ink ("solid ink technoloy") which comes in a solid form and is then melted to apply it to the paper. the newest ink is a lot less expensive than the previous generation (phaser 850) so the cost per print has come down. 

gratuitous app., i don't have the exact numbers in front of me, but if you want, i can get them for you tomorrow at work (i have access to a benchmarking database which compiles all this information). let me know if you would like those numbers.

also, simon, how can you say xerox cheats? they specifically advertise their cost per print based on an industry standard 5% coverage. if you're going to use more ink it's going to cost you more. the phaser 8400 is a 24 pages per minute machine and can also print two-sided (duplex mode) so it'll be much faster than the one that you're describing. i don't see how your drum needed replacing so soon, we have both old and new phasers in the office and as far as i know the drums are original.

one more reason to buy the phaser: it's got a power pc 500 under the hood! see the 2-page review:

http://www.hardwarecentral.com/hardwarecentral/reviews/5343/1/


----------

